# 12dp2dt too early to test??



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

i'm goin insane! I had my fet on 5 july and was told to test on the 19th, altho the clinic said it wd be ok to do it this friday. Anyway, i feel like af is loomin n wondered if i test tomorrow whether it'd be too early - i will be 12dp2dt tomorrow. I at least want the chance to test this time before af shows. My usual LP is 13-14 days. I'm really anxious as i had a tiny smear of light brown stuff show today, but my cm is just normal white now. Will this be too early to test? X x x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello!

Well my clinic told me to test 15 days after EC, which would be this Friday.  We are waiting til Saturday, so we don't have to go to work after the result, whatever that may be!

So as they told you Friday, that's when you should test    However I guess the HCG shot would have left your system by now, so I don't think you'd get a false positive.

If you really can't wait, then go for it but I may have to send the   after you!

Good luck!

Lully x


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

im off work tomorrow n friday, but as i feel af is gonna show, and coz i spotted ever so slightly this mornin, i'm worryin that i wont make it til friday. On my last fresh cycle i got af at 11dpo so was gutted that i didn't even get a chance to poas! I suppose at least i wont be stuck at my desk if af shows up, cryin into my keyboard! This is so hard! Thanks for yr advice, wishing you lots of luck for saturday. X x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Do whatever you think is best for you hun.    I really hope it isn't AF and that you get your BFP.

Good luck!   

Let me know how you get on   

Lully x


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

if i dont wake up to af tomorrow then maybe i'll hold off til friday. I'm so so nervous tho. Good luck to you too, thanks for yr advice. X x x x x x x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good plan!  Are you on Cyclogest pessaries?  Does that stop/delay AF??

Lully x


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah feel a bit less mental now i've got a plan! yup i'm on cyclogest. on my first ivf i tested BNF on 14dpo, stopped the pessaries and got AF the next day.  On my second ivf, i didn't even make it past 11dpo as was taking the pessaries when AF turned up full force.  I think the general outlook is they can delay AF but not for long.  

how are you feeling in yrself?? 

xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I see!  Well I've been having AF cramps on and off doe the last week or so.  I also have a permanent backache (which I also get with AF but not usually until she arrives).  I just wondered if the Cyclogest was stopping me from actually bleeding   

Otherwise, I'm ok though.  Not sure what to make of these aches and pains though!

It really messes with your head eh!

We had our ET on the same day   

Lully x


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

in some people it seems to delay AF, in others it doesnt... and pretty much like everything in this 2ww, its no help at all!!!  i think the cyclogest has a lot to be responsible for!!! one minute i'm convinced AF is turning up, next minute i can't stop touchin my (.)(.) to see if they still hurt!!! yeah, my head is totally over the place at the moment!!  

what did you end up transferring? as you can see from my siggie, we had 2 frosties put back, 2 & 4 cell - we had to defrost all we had frozen to get those two, but they were still grade I after thawing which is good. 

They froze them on day 2 of my fresh cycle - we had to have a 2day transfer as my 2nd fresh cycle was on the NHS, and they would only do a 2dt. so all were frozen at day 2 as well.  I really wanted to at least get to blast stage but we didn't have the option on the NHS.  Mind you, my first cycle which was private, i didn't get to blast stage either as there werent enough by day 3 to risk taking them to day 5. 
Oh the complications of TTC!!!!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ours is NHS too so we had a 2dt.  We only had 3 eggs collected so couldn't go to blast but 2 out of the 3 fertilised and we have 2 x grade 1, 4 cell embies back on board - couldn't wish for much more than that!

I just checked and my (.)(.) do still hurt!

It's amazing what a learning curve this IVF malarky is!

x x x


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

well you got what you needed so that's all that matters.  did you freeze the other embie?  
i'm off home now but i'll check in at some point tomorrow with an update... 
take care,
thanks again for your advice,
x.x.x.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Only 2 out of the 3 fertilised so we had nothing to freeze - hopefully we won't need it anyway       

Have a good evening!

Lully x


----------

